# Do you own a Tree Frog?



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

We as North American owners haven't too much of a clue as to why Yanmar lime green tractors suddenly went red. Well, I found out the story on a Japan bloggers website.

On the blogger site there are 2 reasons why Yanmar tree frog green was abandoned.

1. People made jokes of the color and the tractor. Yanmar tractors got a nickname as ... tree frog tractors. And in a field of crops the saying went ... can anyone spot my tree frog? I don't recall where it was parked!

2. On export to the USA, it clashed with JD machine colors.

Now you know the rest of the story. 
So be kind to tree frogs and they will last a lifetime.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

A cute tree frog.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Additionally, when the Yanmar machines went red, the headlamps (eyes) were first brought to the rear fenders with the YM273. It didn't fair well, thus, taking queues like the Satoh tractors, the eyes were moved inwards and above the grill.


----------

